# AMD FX 8350 Temperatur-Problem



## sralskyman (16. Juli 2013)

Hallo zusammen,

seit ein paar Stunden bin ich stolzer Besitzer eines FX 8350 und habe damit meinen Phenom 2 955 in Rente geschickt. Allerdings ist keinerlei Overclocking möglich.
Mittlerweile bin ich bei 4,4Ghz und habe die Spannung schon bis 1,2875V runtergeschraubt, allerdings steigt die Temperatur (Sockeltemp, also die, die im UEFI angezeigt wird) immer wieder in Prime95 auf über 85°C, sodass
der Takt anfängt sich für 1-2 Sek. zu reduzieren. Ich habe den Kühler (Mugen 3) schon 2 mal neu installiert, WLP ist perfekt aufgetragen (so viel wie nötig, so wenig wie möglich).
Alle Lüfter (Silent Wings 2/Pure 120mm) inkl. dem CPU Lüfter drehen auf maximaler Drehzahl. Alles mit dem gleichen Ergebnis.

Die Kerntemps sind allerdings mit knapp 62°C super, aber da sich das System und die Lüfter nach der Sockeltemp richten, also der aus dem UEFI, wird der PC extrem laut und es wird eben immer gedrosslet.
Irgendwie muss der Hitzkopf doch in den Griff zu bekommen sein!?

Restliche Daten:

Asrock 990FX Extreme4 mit aktuellem UEFI (P2.0)
GSkill Sniper @ 1866 9-10-9-28-2T
Scythe Mugen 3

Ich denke das sind die wichtigsten Komponenten. Wie gesagt, das Gehäuzse ist gut belüftet und mit meinem Phenom gab es nie Temp Probleme.

Danke im Voraus 

PS: So sieht das im Taskmanager aus, wenn die CPU kurz gedrosselt wird, das passiert auch, wenn ich jegliche Stromspar Modi und/oder Thermal Throttle deaktiviere.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## cozma (16. Juli 2013)

Benutze mal coretemp oder hwinfo, meiner Erfahrung nach sind da die Temperaturen unter Last 
genauer, der interne Sensor des FX ist im idle meist unbrauchbar aber unter Last sind die Werte 
realistisch. Habe mit meiner config allerdings mit einem Mugen 2 rev.B auch keine Bäume ausreißen
können. Bei sommerlichen Temperaturen war bei spätestens 1,4v vcore Schluss, was immerhin zu 
4,5Ghz reichte. Mittlerweile hat meine alte H80 wieder Einzug ins Gehäuse gehalten, weiterhin kömmen
noch 5 Gehäuselüfter mit 800upm zum Einsatz. Also wichtig beim Bulli ist die Frischluft zufuhr und
ernsthaftere OC Ambitionen benötigen mehr Kühlaufwand als einen Mittelklasse Luftkühler.


----------



## Dichlorvos (16. Juli 2013)

ich kann den vorposter nur zustimmen. Lade dir Core Temp runter, starte Prime + Furmark. Kannst noch überprüfen ob der Kühler richtig fest drauf sitzt.


----------



## sralskyman (17. Juli 2013)

Ich habe mit HWMonitor gemessen. Wie gesagt, die Kerntemperaturen sind mit "nur" 62°C ja gut, aber die 85°C Sockeltemp. sorgt für Takteinbrüche und extrem hohe Lüfterdrehzahlen. Dools habas ist mein Problem. Ich mache mir keine Sorgen wegen Überhitzung, sondern um die Funktion der CPU. Denn diese taktet sich wie gesagt unter Last immer kurz runter (siehe dazu auch den Screenshot). Wenn ich die LLC einschalte, reicht die Spannung unter Last nicht mehr und die CPU läuft nicht mehr auf 100% und taktet auch nur mit 3,7GHz. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## wolflux (17. Juli 2013)

Um die CPU unter Last stabil zu bekommen ist LLC notwendig. Ich habe es einfach da ich es von 0-100% einteilen kann.Ist bei dir diese LLC. Stufung möglich?

Zweite Möglichkeit ist  dass dir Northb. vom Takt / Spannung her nicht stimmig ist.

Dritte Möglichkeit ist deine RAM Einstellung ,Latenzen/Spannung, aber die Latenzen sind bei dir ,nach Hersteller Angaben korrekt.
wolflux


----------



## sralskyman (17. Juli 2013)

Northbridge Takt ist mit 2200Mhz korrekt und die Spannung liegt bei 1,1625V, das war der Standardwert. Wenn ich LLC einschalte ist die spannung aplerdings viel zu niedrig und es gibt einen Freeze mit Bluescreen. Es gibt zwei Einstellungen: 1/2 und 1/4. Das uefi empfiehlt für Am3+ 1/2, deswegen hab ich das so genommen. Habe ich dann zb stabile 1,3V eingestellt, bekomm ich mit Prime nur etwas über 1,2 und dann gibts nen Absturz. Ich vermute ja nen defekten Temp Sensor bzw Messfehler, weil ich nicht glaube den Mugen3 mit dem fx zu überfordern.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo ich habe eine sehr ähnliches System auch mit den Mugen 3 als Kühler, werde heut abend wenn ich zuhause bin mal deine Einstellungen der Taktraten ausprobieren. Mal schaun was ich dann so an Temperaturen bekomme. Hast du das ganze mal mit einem Leistungsfordernden Spiel probiert?

Und noch was, ich musste im Bios die APM (Aplication Power Management) Funktion deaktiviren hatte im Spiel andauernd Framedrops.


----------



## sralskyman (17. Juli 2013)

Hey das wäre super. 
AMP hab ich ausgestellt, genauso den Turbo Modus.
Ich habe grade nochmal getestet mit LLC. Um 4,4GHz stabil zu bekommen, muss ich 1,4V einstellen, dann habe ich mit Prime 1,264V. Sind das nicht extreme Abweichungen?
Das läuft jetzt seit 30min stabil, allerdings bekomme ich trotzdem 75°C Sockeltemperetaur und der Mugen dreht auf 100%, ist nicht sehr schön anzuhören^^
Kommt mir noch viel zu heiß vor.

Wenn ich mir mal andere OC Ergebnisse anschaue von Spannungen über 1,4V, dann weiß ich gar nicht, wie ich das erreichen sollte, wenn ich unter 1,3V schon extreme Temperaturen bekomme.


----------



## wolflux (17. Juli 2013)

sralskyman schrieb:


> Northbridge Takt ist mit 2200Mhz korrekt und die Spannung liegt bei 1,1625V, das war der Standardwert. Wenn ich LLC einschalte ist die spannung aplerdings viel zu niedrig und es gibt einen Freeze mit Bluescreen. Es gibt zwei Einstellungen: 1/2 und 1/4. Das uefi empfiehlt für Am3+ 1/2, deswegen hab ich das so genommen. Habe ich dann zb stabile 1,3V eingestellt, bekomm ich mit Prime nur etwas über 1,2 und dann gibts nen Absturz. Ich vermute ja nen defekten Temp Sensor bzw Messfehler, weil ich nicht glaube den Mugen3 mit dem fx zu überfordern.



Standart NB. Spannung sind bei mir 1,18 Volt.
Die LLC auf 1/2 laut uefi ist OK .
Das die Spannung fällt mit 50% LLC ist normal ,die CPU-Spannung muß man dementsprechend anpassen,höher stellen.
Dann unter CPU- Z mit Last bei Prime ein Paar Minuten die Vcore prüfen.

Welche Wärmeleitpaste verwendest du ?

Ich kann nur Arctic Cooling MX4 empfehlen. Letzte Woche geholt und siehe da 8 Grad weniger ,hätte ich nie gedacht und das beim FX8350


----------



## sralskyman (17. Juli 2013)

genau die verwende ich seit Jahren wegen super Erfahrung. Wie gesagt, habe auch schon 2 mal den Kühler neu aufgesetzt, weil ich evtl zu viel/wenig Paste vermutete, allerdings keine Verbesserung.


----------



## wolflux (17. Juli 2013)

Ich kann dir eigentlich nur weniger OC empfehlen, aber wer will das schon bei so einem fetten Prozi.Eine gute Empfehlung ist eigentlich eine Kompakt Wakü.wie die Corsair H100i oder meine eigene die Coolermaster Eisberg.Kostet halt etwas aber ich bereue keinen einzigen Cent.
MfG.wolflux


----------



## sralskyman (17. Juli 2013)

4,4Ghz weniger OC? Das ist ja eigentlich noch gar nichts. Das ist ja mein Problem. Der Prozessor überhitzt einfach schon bei extrem niedrigen Spannungen. Wenn 1,3 Volt bei mir schon zur Überhitzung führen, aber andere 4,8GHz bei 1,44 Volt hinbekommen mit Luftkühlung, da muss doch bei mir irgendwas nicht stimmen.


----------



## wolflux (17. Juli 2013)

Ich habe keine Erfahrung mit Luft aber der Mugen 3 scheint  was ich so im Forum gehört habe nicht so ideal zu sein für die neuen Hitzköpfe FX8350 u Haswell.


----------



## sralskyman (17. Juli 2013)

Eigentlich ist der FX8350 kein Hitzkopf. Ich hatte vorher nen Phenom II X4 955 mit ebenfalls 125Watt TDP und dieser hier soll laut Tests sogar durchschnittlich 4°C kühler bleiben.
Kann ja nicht sein, dass ich vorher knapp 25°C weniger habe und das bei mehr Spannung und 700MHz OC.
Ich schätze immer noch, dass der Temp Sensor einen Weg hat, oder nen anderer Defekt. Da die CPU ja von gestern ist, werde ich wohl einen Umtausch in Kauf nehmen müssen.


----------



## wolflux (17. Juli 2013)

Das ist richtig ,ich meine natürlich im OC.,habe mich unklar ausgedrückt.

Ehrlich gesagt habe ich lange gebraucht meinen PC in den richtigen Luftkanal zu führen ,so dass auch alles gekühlt wird.Es ist schwerer als man glaubt.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (17. Juli 2013)

sralskyman schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist der FX8350 kein Hitzkopf. Ich hatte vorher nen Phenom II X4 955 mit ebenfalls 125Watt TDP und dieser hier soll laut Tests sogar durchschnittlich 4°C kühler bleiben.


Ja?
Temperaturen irgendwelcher Webseite und TDP-Klassen hin oder her, der FX ist ein Hitzkopf - primär wegen dem enormen Stromverbrauch.
Dein Phenom II wird nicht mehr Strom gebraucht haben wie der Phenom II X4 980 (Topmodell) und selbst dieser ist 40 Watt unterhalb des FX 8350 .


----------



## sralskyman (17. Juli 2013)

Was komisch ist, wenn ich alles auf Standard stehen lasse im Uefi, dann bekomm ich unter Prime keine 100%ige Last zustande. Immer nur so 95% und weniger Takt bzw. Spannung. Wenn ich dann von Auto auf Manual stelle ist die Spannung so hoch, dass wieder überhitzt...
Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.


----------



## wolflux (17. Juli 2013)

sralskyman schrieb:


> Was komisch ist, wenn ich alles auf Standard stehen lasse im Uefi, dann bekomm ich unter Prime keine 100%ige Last zustande. Immer nur so 95% und weniger Takt bzw. Spannung. Wenn ich dann von Auto auf Manual stelle ist die Spannung so hoch, dass wieder überhitzt...
> Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.



Du hast recht ,eigentlich sollten alle Kerne mit 100% ( ohne Turbo wie bei dir),arbeiten ,auch unter Prime.

Dein Board ist wohl ziemlich neu ?


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (17. Juli 2013)

Wie sieht's mir APM aus ?
Prime erzeugt eine (für Gamer realitätsferne) Belastung, bei der der FX sein TDP-Limit deutlich sprengen würde - APM macht da i.d.R. dicht und senkt Spannung und Takt.


----------



## sralskyman (17. Juli 2013)

Ich hab das Board seit ca. 3 Monaten. Hatte vorher nen 970 Extreme3, wollte aber zum FX eins mit besserer Versorgung (sprich Spannungswandler etc) und mit besserer Kühlung. Habe also eigentlich gut vorgesorgt. Deshalb verstehe ich die Probleme nicht.

Edit: APM ist natürlich aus.

Entweder irgendwas ist falsch eingestellt, oder die CPU ist in irgendeiner Form defekt. Oder vllt. sogar das Mainboard? Ich weiß es nicht^^


----------



## wolflux (17. Juli 2013)

Hat er schon aus.

Kannst du etwas mal versuchen ?
Stelle doch bitte  mal die Spannung der CPU/ Northbridge auf 1,18 Volt


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (17. Juli 2013)

APM aus -> Turbo aus. Aber das wirst du ja warscheinlich wissen... Zumindest ist das mein Kenntnisstand. Und ohne APM und mit moderater Übertaktung läuft auch mein "kleiner" FX 6300 ziemlich heiß.

Wenn du alles auf Standard stellst, ist damit auch APM gemeint? Also totale out-of-the-box-default-Settings?
Im Bezug auf den Post:


> Was komisch ist, wenn ich alles auf Standard stehen lasse im  Uefi, dann bekomm ich unter Prime keine 100%ige Last zustande. Immer nur  so 95% und weniger Takt bzw. Spannung. Wenn ich dann von Auto auf  Manual stelle ist die Spannung so hoch, dass wieder überhitzt...​


----------



## sralskyman (17. Juli 2013)

Standard heißt, CPU rein und UEFi Defaults laden. In meinen Manual Setting sind APM und Turbo aus.

Das mit der NB Spannung kann ich probieren, aber wieso sollten dann die Temps der CPU niedriger werden?


----------



## wolflux (17. Juli 2013)

Die Temps werden nicht niedriger aber evt .deine Kerne unter Last stabil mit 100% .Ein Versuch ist es Wert.
Es könnte das Throtteln beseitigen.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (17. Juli 2013)

> Standard heißt, CPU rein und UEFi Defaults laden. In meinen Manual Setting sind APM und Turbo aus.



Gut, dann hab' ich ne Antwort für dich:

Alles auf Standard - FX drosselt unter Prime wg. aktiviertem APM, bleibt jedoch kühl genüg für den Betrieb.
Wenn du in deinen Manual-Settings APM deaktivierst, fäng der FX das grillen an, weil er nicht gedrosselt wird. Daran ist nix komisch, APM macht in dem Fall genau das, was es soll .

Und ich bleib' dabei: Der Mugen 3 ist für's Übertakten vom FX zu schwach. Evtl. lassen sich mit Optimierungen und Gehäusebelüfung ein paar Megahertz mehr erzielen, aber du hast da einfach mit einen der brutalsten Hitzköpfe unserer Zeit. Die Leute, die ihren FX weiter übertakten, haben entweder eine bessere Kühlung (Wasser...) und/oder versuchen nur, die Kiste für einen bestimmten Benchmark stabil zu bekommen - nicht jedoch unter Prime.


----------



## sralskyman (17. Juli 2013)

Wäre ne Möglichkeit, probier ich später mal wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. Also sind die hohen Temps normal?
Mein Problem ist nur, dass der Mugen dann extrem schnell hochgeht. Das hatte ich beim Phenom nie, auch nicht mit Spannungserhöhung und OC unter Prime.
Vllt hab ich einfach ne schlechte CPu erwischt

@ fisch: Also soll ich einfach APM ausmachen, wenn ich die CPU auf Standard laufen lasse? Das ist ne super Idee.


----------



## wolflux (17. Juli 2013)

sralskyman schrieb:


> Wäre ne Möglichkeit, probier ich später mal wenn ich wieder zu Hause bin. Also sind die hohen Temps normal?
> Mein Problem ist nur, dass der Mugen dann extrem schnell hochgeht. Das hatte ich beim Phenom nie, auch nicht mit Spannungserhöhung und OC unter Prime.
> Vllt hab ich einfach ne schlechte CPu erwischt



Die CPU ist den gleichen Spannungswerten wie mein FX 8350 also einwandfrei.Der Kühler ist nicht gut genug ,sorry.
Fisch@namenssuche hat es dir auch bestätigt.


----------



## sralskyman (17. Juli 2013)

Also ist die CPU top in Ordnung und es liegt einfach an meinen UEFI Einstellungen und der "schlechten" Kühlung?

Ich habe jetzt 4,4Ghz bei 1,4 Volt und LLC eingestellt. Die Temps bewegen sich in dem Bereich ohne Drosslung und die Spannung ist unter Prime ca 1,3 Volt.
Ich hoffe dass das Stabil läuft.
Dann werde ich mir wohl bald mal ne Kompakt WaKü zulegen, bei ner BlackEdition muss man OCn können


----------



## wolflux (17. Juli 2013)

sralskyman schrieb:


> Also ist die CPU top in Ordnung und es liegt einfach an meinen UEFI Einstellungen und der "schlechten" Kühlung?
> 
> Ich habe jetzt 4,4Ghz bei 1,4 Volt und LLC eingestellt. Die Temps bewegen sich in dem Bereich ohne Drosslung und die Spannung ist unter Prime ca 1,3 Volt.
> Ich hoffe dass das Stabil läuft.
> Dann werde ich mir wohl bald mal ne Kompakt WaKü zulegen, bei ner BlackEdition muss man OCn können



Finde ich sehr vernünftig,glaub mir egal was du noch basteln willst  ,es wird kaum was ändern und bei der Kompaktwakü.hast du viel mehr Potenzial und Reserven.
Dann melde ich mich jetzt ab und wünsche dir noch viel Spaß mit deinem System. 
Gruß wolflux


----------



## sralskyman (17. Juli 2013)

Vielen Dank für Deine/Eure Mühen, ich werde später npchmal nen bisschen basteln, vllt funktionierts ja dann. 
Ich melde mich wenns was neues gibt, schaut doch mal rein später


----------



## bmwbleifuss (17. Juli 2013)

Hallo

also, ich hab grad mal bei meinen AMD System getestet, mein CPU Temperatur geht bei  Taktraten von 4000 - 4400MHz, oder Spannungen bis 1,45 V nicht über die 65 grad Grenze hinüber.

Getestet habe ich mit Prime95 und AIDA64  Systemstabilitäts-test,  mein Mugen ist so montiert das Lüfter nach Hinten bläst. Der Hintere Lüfter ist so montiert das er nach Draußen bläst, 

beide Lüfter habe ich auf den beiden CPU Lüfteranschlüssen die das Bord verfügt angeschlossen. Beide Lüfter drehten während des Belastungstest mit ca 1700 U/min,

Was ich allerdings bemerkt hatte das die CPU immer wieder mal kurz auf 1400MHz runtertaktet.


----------



## fisch@namenssuche (17. Juli 2013)

bmwbleifuss schrieb:


> Was ich allerdings bemerkt hatte das die CPU immer wieder mal kurz auf 1400MHz runtertaktet.


Die CPU drosselt, weil sie zu heiß wird.
Afaik ist die Grenze bei den neuen FX bei knapp über 60 Grad Celsius (gerüchtehalber bei rund 63 Grad), man sollte sich aus stabilitätsgründen besser darunter befinden.
Wobei die Temperatursensoren der FX alle nicht soo genau gehen .

Beim Benchen ist die Drosselung "nur" für die Punkte schlecht, beim Spielen hast du dann fiese Framedrops -> Ruckler.


----------



## akpella (18. Juli 2013)

schau mal lieber nach deinen gehäuse luftstrom...
weil ich habe sehr schlechte temps mit meinem alpenföhn nordwand gehabt 
70 grad und mehr bei prime 
kaum hab ich den gehäusekühler hinten rumgedreht hatte ich perfekte temps
50 grad plötzlich ich wette du hast was falsch am gehäuse 
bei mir hatte vorher vorne nen lüfter und hinten nach draussen gesaut
...
poste mal fotos von deinem gehäuse


----------



## wolflux (18. Juli 2013)

fisch@namenssuche schrieb:


> Die CPU drosselt, weil sie zu heiß wird.
> Afaik ist die Grenze bei den neuen FX bei knapp über 60 Grad Celsius (gerüchtehalber bei rund 63 Grad), man sollte sich aus stabilitätsgründen besser darunter befinden.
> Wobei die Temperatursensoren der FX alle nicht soo genau gehen .
> 
> Beim Benchen ist die Drosselung "nur" für die Punkte schlecht, beim Spielen hast du dann fiese Framedrops -> Ruckler.



Die 63° sind absolut korrekt. Die CPU ist perfekt zu OCen wenn man eine Wasserkühlung besitzt auch starke Kompakt- Wakü reichen vollkommen aus.
Der große Vorteil ist die heisse Luft ist nicht Gehäuse,gerade bei dem Wetter zur Zeit immer noch super tuning Potenzial.Meine Empfehlung .
MfG.
wolflux


----------



## sralskyman (18. Juli 2013)

Hey zusammen,

Lüfter sind alle korrekt eingebaut, da kann ich drauf wetten.

@bmwbleifuss: Hast du die Kerntemp oder die Sockeltemp nachgeschaut? Ich meine die, die beispielsweise im ASRock Extreme Tuner angezeigt wird. 
Die Kerntemps sind bei mir auch in dem Bereich. Das Heruntertakten kommt durch die hohe Sockeltemp. Achte mal beim  Testen auf die Temperatur, die ich unten im Screemshot markiert habe, ich wette
diese wird auch bei dir über 80°C sein und sorgt für die kurze Drosselung.

Das heruntertakten liegt auf jeden Fall an der Temp, das passiert bei 85 °C Sockel- bzw. 62°C Kerntemperatur.

Zum Verständnis: 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Das gelb markierte ist die Sockeltemperatur und zugleich die, nach der sich Drosslung und Lüfter richten (also die UEFI Temp.). DIese ist bei mir, wie man sieht sehr hoch und sorgt auch für die Drosslung
ab 85°C, wie ich getestet habe. Die Kerntemmps sind ja in Ordnung.
Merine Frage ist nur, ob die Temperaturen für die Verhältnisse normal sind, oder ob die CPU in irgendeiner Weise defekt ist und umgetauscht werden muss.


----------



## SubLeo (18. Juli 2013)

Wird dein CPU-Kühler bei Berührung (@Prime) sehr heiß? 
Wenn nein -> Kühler sitzt nicht richtig

Bei der VCore von ca. 1,3 Volt komme ich auf maximal 52 Grad am Sockel. Der AMD-Sensor bescheinigt mir kuschlige 40 Grad.
Die Temp-Sensoren interessieren mich aber nicht wirklich. Stattdessen nehme ich den Punkt des Drosselns als maximales mögliches Setting.


----------



## sralskyman (18. Juli 2013)

Von heiß kann ich nicht sprechen, der Kühlkörper wird warm. Allerdings habe ich den Kühler schon 2x neu draufgesetzt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der 3 mal hintereinander nicht richtig sitzt.
Liegt wohl doch ein Defekt vor?


----------



## SubLeo (18. Juli 2013)

Sieht dann wohl so aus als ob das was nicht passt. 

Lege mal die CPU auf den Kühler. (im ausgebauten und gereinigten Zustand) Wenn du die CPU zum "kippeln" bekommst ist entweder dein Kühler oder die CPU nicht plan. Vielleicht hat ja auch der Kühler ne Macke abbekommen.


----------



## sralskyman (18. Juli 2013)

Kühler und CPU waren beide in Takt. Ausbauen werde ich das morgen mal, heute nicht mehr 
Kannst du vllt mal nen Screenshot von HWMonitor und deinen Temps machen? Würde ich gerne mal mit meinen vergleichen. Evtl noch CPUZ, wäre nett


----------



## SubLeo (18. Juli 2013)

Bitte schön. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sralskyman (18. Juli 2013)

Danke erstmal  Hast du APM eingeschaltet? Das würde die niedrigen Temps erklären. Wenn ich das einschalte, bewegt sich das im gleichen bereich.


----------



## bmwbleifuss (18. Juli 2013)

Hallo
Ich hab noch mal nachgetestet im Standarttakt bei ca 26 Grad Raumtemperatur, die ersten Takteinbrüche fangen bei ca 55 Grad an CPU Temp oder Sockeltemperatur so wie du gemeint hast. Ich denke an der Temperatur liegen die Taktabstürze nicht. 
Siehe meinen Screeshoot.


----------



## sralskyman (18. Juli 2013)

Also bei mir kommen die Einbrüche eindeutig von der Temperatur, sobald 85°C Sockeltemp erreicht sind, kommt ein Einbruch, dann geht die Temp kurz auf 82-83 und wieder hoch und so weiter.

Mittlerweile habe ich allerdings das Gefühl, dass meine hohen Temps an meiner Belüftung liegen. Obwohl ich vorne 2 120mm Lüfter (Silent Wings) und hinten einen habe (auf voller Drehzahl) habe ich eine MB Temo von über 40°C. Das hat mir auch eben die Tatsache bestätigt, dass die CPU Temp mit offenem Gehäuse plötzlich 5°C kühler war. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.Ich glaube die CPU an sich kann man als Fehlerquelle ausschließen, oder?

PS: Mach mal Prime95 mit dem SmallFFT Test, der heizt die CPU deutlich mehr auf, als der Stabilitätstest von AIDA. 
Vllt. kommst du dann auch näher an meine Temps.

Für heute mache ich auch Feierabend


----------



## SubLeo (18. Juli 2013)

sralskyman schrieb:


> Danke erstmal  Hast du APM eingeschaltet? Das würde die niedrigen Temps erklären. Wenn ich das einschalte, bewegt sich das im gleichen bereich.


 
APM habe ich disabled (Screenshot -> CPU-Power: 112W / APM enabled : CPU-Power: ca. 50W). Mein Case hat viele gute Lüfter verpasst bekommen (guter Airflow).


----------



## bmwbleifuss (18. Juli 2013)

sralskyman schrieb:


> Also bei mir kommen die Einbrüche eindeutig von der Temperatur, sobald 85°C Sockeltemp erreicht sind, kommt ein Einbruch, dann geht die Temp kurz auf 82-83 und wieder hoch und so weiter.
> 
> Mittlerweile habe ich allerdings das Gefühl, dass meine hohen Temps an meiner Belüftung liegen. Obwohl ich vorne 2 120mm Lüfter (Silent Wings) und hinten einen habe (auf voller Drehzahl) habe ich eine MB Temo von über 40°C. Das hat mir auch eben die Tatsache bestätigt, dass die CPU Temp mit offenem Gehäuse plötzlich 5°C kühler war. Irgendwas stimmt da nicht.Ich glaube die CPU an sich kann man als Fehlerquelle ausschließen, oder?
> 
> ...



Auch Prime95 ändert nichts an meiner Maximal temperaturen, sind unter last nicht höher als 65 Grad


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2013)

sralskyman schrieb:


> Von heiß kann ich nicht sprechen, der Kühlkörper wird warm. Allerdings habe ich den Kühler schon 2x neu draufgesetzt, ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass der 3 mal hintereinander nicht richtig sitzt.
> Liegt wohl doch ein Defekt vor?



Hallo,es könnte allerdings auch sein,dass dein CPU- Kühler nicht ganz plan ist.Das kannst du aber nur auf einer GLAS Tisch platte und feinen Naßschleifpapier feststellen.


----------



## mauhdl (19. Juli 2013)

Ich hab wen ich spiele 46 c              spieln du ich arma 3 guild wars 2


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

@mauhdl: Wenn ich spiele ist auch alles ok.

@wolflux: Aber wie sollte das plötzlich passiert sein? Beim Phenom war alles ok...


----------



## Arno1978 (19. Juli 2013)

Hallo

Denk einfach nicht weiter drüber nach

Du bekommst Die Temps NICHT in den Griff

Selbst mit einer Waku ist das schwer.

Die Tools stimmen auch nicht.

AOD scheint zu Stimmen

Alles ab 1,3V Vcore und Prime kannst so gut wie vergessen das Du dabei unter 60 Grad bleibst.


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

Das heißt die Temperaturen sind völlig normal?


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2013)

sralskyman schrieb:


> @mauhdl: Wenn ich spiele ist auch alles ok.
> 
> @wolflux: Aber wie sollte das plötzlich passiert sein? Beim Phenom war alles ok...



Kann ich dir nicht sagen warum er sich verzogen haben sollte.

Ich gebe arno1978 recht lass es so  mehr geht dann halt nicht.


----------



## Arno1978 (19. Juli 2013)

Ja

Was zeigt das Programm AMD Overdrive noch an ?

Ich kann selber nicht verstehen wie AMD da 61,1 Grad als Max angibt.
Das ist aber 1,3 Volt und Prime wie gesagt nur mit einer seh sehr guten Waku möglich (im Sommer geht das schon mal gar nicht)
Bei 1,25 Volt bleibe ich nach einer Stunde Prime bei den jetzigen Temps etwas unter 60 Grad (ok ich weiß meine Waku ist nicht die Beste)

Gruß


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

Kommt mir alles sehr spanisch vor. 
Aber kann man eine defekte CPU nicht eigentlich komplett ausschließen? Die Sockeltemperatur sollte ja eigentlich vom Mainboard und nicht von der CPU gemessen werden. Denn die Kerntemps
sind ja in Ordnung. Es könnte also auch am Mainboard liegen..

@arno: Kerntemp oder Sockeltemp? Welche hast du gemessen? Die Kerntemps sind bei mir auch unter 60°C, die Sockeltemp geht allerdings auf über 80..


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2013)

Arno1978 schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Was zeigt das Programm AMD Overdrive noch an ?
> 
> ...





Ist aber voll OK die Temp.

@sralskyman
Dein Board kann gar nichts dafür,ich verwende ein Asus für 69,00€


----------



## Arno1978 (19. Juli 2013)

sralskyman schrieb:


> Kommt mir alles sehr spanisch vor.
> Aber kann man eine defekte CPU nicht eigentlich komplett ausschließen? Die Sockeltemperatur sollte ja eigentlich vom Mainboard und nicht von der CPU gemessen werden. Denn die Kerntemps
> sind ja in Ordnung. Es könnte also auch am Mainboard liegen..
> 
> @arno: Kerntemp oder Sockeltemp? Welche hast du gemessen? Die Kerntemps sind bei mir auch unter 60°C, die Sockeltemp geht allerdings auf über 80..


 

Kann ich dir nicht Sagen

Ich habe nebenbei AOD offen.
Ich schätze mal das ist die KernTemp und darum geht es ja


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2013)

Nochmal:Ich verwende das billigste Board auf dem Markt mit 140 Watt TDP Asus M5a 69,00€.Es hat nichts mit dem Board zu tun!!!!


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

Die Kerntemperatur ist bei mir ja in Ordnung. Das Problem ist nur, dass sich Lüfter und Throtteln nach der im UEFI angezeigten Temp richten. Und das ist nicht die Kerntemp sondern die vom Sockel.
Diese sorgt bei mir ab 85°C für eine Drosselung des Taktes.  
Einige Antowrten zurück habe ich ja auch nen Screenshot von HWMonitor gemacht. Da sieht man die "niedrige" Kerntemp und die Sockeltemp, die bereits nach wenigen Sekunden auf 80°C geht.
Die Frage ist nur, wieso diese so stark steigt, aber die CPU an sich relativ kühl bleibt.

@ Arno: AOD zeigt die Kerntemps an, habs grade mal installiert.


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2013)

Ich habe 83° im Sockel


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

Na dann scheint ja alles normal zu sein. In dem Bereich bewegt es sich bei mir ja mit meinen aktuellen Einstellungen auch. Nochmal zur Übersicht:

Takt: 22x200=4400Mhz
Spannung: 1,35V im UEFI, unter Last 1,3V wegen LLC


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2013)

Sehr gute Werte,ich brauche bei 4,5 GHz 1,385-1,390 Volt CPU mit 50% LLC,.laut CPU-Z.Allerdings sind noch NB mit 2,6 GHz hoch getaktet und der Speicher bei 2220 MHz.,daher etwas mehr Vcore=( Referenztakt wegen dem Speicher/ NB OC)

Edit: meine alltägliche CPU- Einstellung sind aber bei 4,0 GHz ,NB 2,6 GHz ,Speicher 2220 MHz


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

Mit einer WaKü ist da sicherlich noch mehr drin. Ich denke ich werde da ein bisschen für sparen, da ich noch Schüler bin, dauert das ein bisschen 
Ich dachte an eine Corsair H60, ist das wohl was? Corsair Hydro Series H60 CPU Wasserkühlung (2nd Generation)
Oder muss ich mehr ausgeben, um eine bessere performance als beim Mugen3 zu erhalten?


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2013)

Nein,vergiss es die schaft das nicht ,wie ich dir ja schon gesagt hatte Corsair H100 i oder die ältere H100  die bekommst du schon für 80,00€ in eBay.
Alles da zwischen ist auch nur gewollt u. nicht gekonnt.
Die h60 habe ich hier rum liegen ,die war auf meinem x6 1090 T.den FX schaft die auf keinen Fall.


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

Ich habe aber keinen Platz für einen 240mm Radiator. Ich kann nur hinten nen 120er anbringen.


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2013)

sralskyman schrieb:


> Ich habe aber keinen Platz für einen 240mm Radiator. Ich kann nur hinten nen 120er anbringen.



Ich habe ein Desktop Gehäuse in Form eines Audio- Verstärkers im Wohnz. und einen 240 Radi links den andere [ Graka] rechts.Geht alles irgendwie !


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

Man muss den doch irgendwie fest bekommen oder haste den einfach ins Gehäuse gelegt?^^
Wenn schon, dann richtig finde ich.


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2013)

sralskyman schrieb:


> Man muss den doch irgendwie fest bekommen oder haste den einfach ins Gehäuse gelegt?^^
> Wenn schon, dann richtig finde ich.



Aussen 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

Achso, naja sehr kreativ muss ich sagen 
Aber ich denke schon, dass eine H60 bessere Ergebnisse erzielt, als ein Mugen3. 
Ich lese grade Tests und die H70 scheint auch sehr gut zu sein. Die würde perfekt in mein Case passen.


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2013)

Ja ich weiss meine Lösung ist nicht gerade elegant ,wollte mit Airbrush Schablonen Blitze lackieren,na ja ist bis jetzt noch nicht passiert.Die h70 ist schon besser aber es gibt auch gute Luftkühler in der Preisklasse  wie zum Beispiel den Alpenföhn Brocken 2 für 40,00€ .Habe gerade die PCGH 08/13  hier liegen.Erster Platz.
Die H70 ist glaube ich sogar dicker u mit einem 2 ten Lüfter könnte klappen.


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

Ja hab ich auch gelesen, habe zur Zeit alle hier ab 09/12. ABer ich denke dass der Brocken2 noch nicht an eine WaKü ran kommt. Der Mugen3 wird nur etwas schwächer als der Brocken2 sein.
Der Mugen4 hat sogar eine etwas bessere Kühlleistung, ist nur etwas lauter, das hat ihm wohl den Sieg gekostet.


----------



## wolflux (19. Juli 2013)

Denke ich auch ,glaube du hast eine gut Wahl getroffen mit der H 70 .Aber ich würde dir empfehlen hier im Forum jemanden nach seiner Erfahrung mit einem FX und der H70 zu fragen.

Tschö dann,ich gehe jetzt zum Schwimmen.


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

Hey, ja ich werde mich (wie immer) gründlich informieren. Danke für deine Hilfe bis hierher. Viel Spaß 

Tschau


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Juli 2013)

Was du meinst ist die spawa temps (VRM)
Und da ist das mainboard entscheidend ob die spawas gekühlt sind (meist passive kupfer blöcke. oder alu)
Das asrock extreme 4 hat 8+2 phasen und nicht gekühlte spawas.
das gigabyte 970a ud3 hat gekühlte spawas und 8+2 und erreicht höhere OC Ergebnisse als das 990fx extreme extreme 4
AMD Motherboards - VRM info database
Da hilft nur eins, mehr Luft von oben und mehr Durchzug im Gehäuse.


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

Hey Prozessorarchitektur,

auf den Spawas sitzt ein 40mm Lüfter, dieser war im Lieferumfang enthalten. Finde ich ein super Feature des Boards und hat mir die Entscheidung auch erleichtert, da beim FX8350 die Stromversorgung
schon sehr hart rangenommen wird.

Aber bist du sicher, dass die markierte Temp in HWMonitor (siehe Screenshot einige Antowrten vorher), die Spawa Temps sind?
Das ist nämlich exakt die Temp, die im UEFI als CPU Temp angegeben wird.


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (19. Juli 2013)

oh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! wusste ich nicht, dann eben mehr Luftdurchzug im gehäuse


----------



## sralskyman (19. Juli 2013)

Also du bist auch der Meinung, dass mit der CPU alles in Ordnung ist?
Ich hatte die Frage nämlich hauptsächlich gestellt, weil ich dachte, dass die hohen Temps ein Fehler sein könnten.
Also liegt es wirklich nur an der Kühlung und die Hardware an sich ist ok?

Ich glaube aber nicht, dass die Temp, die ich meine, die Spawa Temp ist..


----------



## Nicosuelli (19. Januar 2020)

Ich habe das Problem auch ich habe ein h115i platinum wasserkühlung und meine CPU leuft bei 1.39 volt auf 4.4 GHz das problem ist meine CPU taktet sich bei 48grad Kern Temperatur runter


----------



## Bärenmarke (20. Januar 2020)

Ohne Angaben zu deinem Board und sonstiger Gehäuselüftung, kann man dir mit diesen spärlichen Informationen nicht weiterhelfen...


----------

